# L'archivista (V)



## Sbriciolata (10 Marzo 2016)

Questa scoperta gettava una luce del tutto nuova sulla vicenda: cosa ci faceva quella donna ricchissima in quella SPA, travestita da lavorante occasionale?
Il giornalista aveva fatto varie ipotesi, scartandole man mano: 
Non era andata in preda ad un attacco di gelosia, non era il tipo e infatti nessuna scenata era stata fatta. 
Non era andata nemmeno per spiare il marito, avrebbe assunto un investigatore. 
Inoltre tutti quelli della squadra venivano mandati via ore prima che arrivassero gli ospiti e tornavano al lavoro quando questi erano partiti da un pezzo.
Quindi? Non aveva cercato nessun contatto col marito, ma era arrivata fin là e aveva fatto di tutto per entrare nella SPA.
Poi aveva stretto amicizia con il buttafuori tirato a lucido, ma i motivi non erano sicuramente romantici. Non era neppure tipo da fare biscotti.
quindi... se non erano biscotti cosa c'era nel pacchetto? Soldi, ovvio. Aveva corrotto il buttafuori. Ma corromperlo perchè? 
Cosa poteva fare quel disgraziato mezzo pappone che meritasse di far scomodare l'imperatrice della farmaceutica?
La farmaceutica... la farmacia... le pillole. Le pillole che, era ormai chiaro, erano servite sia da coadiuvante per gli incontri sessuali sia da droga per estorcere informazioni.
Ma non poteva essere stata la vecchia: da quanto gli aveva detto la ragazzotta, questa era piombata in paese durante il penultimo convegno, 
quando già le fughe di notizie erano iniziate da mesi ed era sparita dopo pochi giorni.
Le fughe di notizie, l'instabilità politica ed economica di varie nazioni... e la perdita di valore di un sacco di azioni. E la conseguente crisi delle aziende. Tra cui la sua.
Poi al convegno successivo i partecipanti erano tutti morti e la fuga era finita.
Erano state sostituite le pillole, ecco perchè corrompere il buttafuori: per lei non sarebbe stato assolutamente un problema procurare pillole identiche a quelle usate, ma mortali. 
Non si era limitata però a fermare lo spionaggio, e nemmeno a vendicarsi del marito.
E non era sicuramente sola nella realizzazione del suo piano.
Perchè dal giorno dopo i funerali le vedove erano subentrate ai defunti con quello che il giornalista aveva poi chiamato il golpe delle babbione.   
E ora il giornalista doveva tornare in città per scoprire come questo fosse stato possibile.


----------

